
Unprecedented Fires Burn the Arctic - gdubs
https://mashable.com/article/arctic-fires-alaska-2019/
======
dredmorbius
The Nullschool Earth Visualiser is particularly good at revealing events and
patterns.

Current (as of this comment) PM2.5 patterns over the North Pole show major
fies in Alaska, Yukon, and Siberia, as well as Greenland.

[https://earth.nullschool.net/#2019/07/13/1800Z/particulates/...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#2019/07/13/1800Z/particulates/surface/level/overlay=pm2.5/orthographic=-92.09,86.85,461)

(Note that not all PM2.5 is combustion or wildfire related -- Sahara dust and
hurrican/typhoon/cyclone salt-spray also appear, as do human sources
particularly[1] in China and India.)

________________________________

Notes:

1\. So to speak.

